# The New Canon EOS R6 firmware v1.3.0 has been pulled globally



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 1, 2021)

> Update: Canon has released firmware version 1.3.1, you can download it here.
> A follower on Twitter has alerted me to the fact that the new Canon EOS R6 firmware version 1.3.0 is no longer available for download at Canon USA. I have also found this to be true of Canon UK, Canon Poland and Canon Australia. The firmware is still available on the Canon Australia website. I haven’t checked every site around the globe.
> 
> Update: A lot of Canon websites have also pulled any EOS R6 v1.3.0 firmware promotional material.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## f119a (Apr 1, 2021)

I heard when you record 4k60p or 50p in APS-C mode the camera will freeze or showing Err 70.
You won't be able to switch off the camera unless you remove the battery. And the screen will stay black after reinserting the battery (but you can enter the menu)
One of the solutions I heard is switching to photo mode, enter the menu and then reset all settings.


----------



## f119a (Apr 1, 2021)

btruo292 said:


> Wow, they even removed the product image saying "Firmware 1.3.0 Update Available". What could this mean?


There's a serious bug in it.


----------



## f119a (Apr 1, 2021)

https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1Nf4y1x7iA?from=search&seid=8672218267018754065


Someone sent me this video showing the problem (FYI it's in Chinese)...


----------



## miketcool (Apr 1, 2021)

Important lesson on why firmware updates should be held off for a week or so to find potential bugs.


----------



## SnowMiku (Apr 1, 2021)

If they release a firmware update for my 90D down the track I think I'll wait for a month before downloading it. I hope the R6 uses can get the problem sorted soon.


----------



## Kam (Apr 1, 2021)

Lol, the ultimate cripple hammer. 
"You don't want to pay an extra 1500 bucks for the R5?"
HAMMER. Clog 3 for you at a "later date"(read as after the Sony A7IV comes out).

HAMMER. No saving settings to SD.
HAMMER. No saving Video Functions to C1-3

**A light shines through the cloudy midday, growing brighter and brighter. The clouds then part and a Thor floats down holding a Mighty Hammer. The letters on the side written in blood. A crimson red. They read "Canon" 

Suddenly the R6 you are holding in your hands is violently ripped from you. Thor looks at you, his eyes peering into your soul menacingly. 

He raises his hammer, and brings it down swiftly, crushing your polycarbonate R6. Pieces of black plastic and magnesium alloy litter the ground. **

The last words your hear are "Canon sends their regards loser." 

That is the story of the EOS R6 Firmware v1.3.0 release.


----------



## Tidy Media (Apr 1, 2021)

This is interesting - I was having issues similar to this with my R5 on firmware 1.2.
The camera slowly degraded in performance over time and ended up essentially bricked until I got a replacement (thankfully still under warranty).

Needless to say I kept it on 1.1 until 1.3 was released.


----------



## Tom W (Apr 1, 2021)

On the one hand, I'm fortunate to have an R5.
On the other hand, I jumped on the update as soon as it was available. 

I should probably learn to be more patient - hope Canon fixes this issue quickly.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 1, 2021)

A Twitter follower tried to install 1.2.0 in camera, no dice.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 1, 2021)

Tidy Media said:


> This is interesting - I was having issues similar to this with my R5 on firmware 1.2.
> The camera slowly degraded in performance over time and ended up essentially bricked until I got a replacement (thankfully still under warranty).
> 
> Needless to say I kept it on 1.1 until 1.3 was released.


Can you go please go into more details about the issues you had with FW 1.2 on the R5? I only just installed 1.2 last week... and now I am thinking I should wait again before installing 1.3


----------



## f119a (Apr 1, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> A Twitter follower tried to install 1.2.0 in camera, no dice.


That is so sad.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 1, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Can you go please go into more details about the issues you had with FW 1.2 on the R5? I only just installed 1.2 last week... and now I am thinking I should wait again before installing 1.3



Someone told me that a v1.3.2 version was coming for the R5, but I haven't been able to confirm that.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Apr 1, 2021)

As I posted in the firmware update thread this lines up with the info I was told be CPS Canada this morning. 

They did not have a timeline for the fix.


----------



## vrpanorama.ca (Apr 1, 2021)

Well 1.3 was installed yesterday, so much for being an early adapter, since I am not using the R6 for video, I will update to the fix as soon as it is available


----------



## jhpeterson (Apr 1, 2021)

(looking at the calendar)

What time was this locally when posted? I'm really hoping that this is just someone's idea of (bad) joke.


----------



## Tidy Media (Apr 1, 2021)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> Can you go please go into more details about the issues you had with FW 1.2 on the R5? I only just installed 1.2 last week... and now I am thinking I should wait again before installing 1.3


Sure thing!

It was an issue that compounded over the course of a few days.

If I remember correctly I had a video shoot on the Wednesday, and the camera began to freeze up intermittently.
Nothing of major detriment as it was resolved by turning the camera off and on again.

I was shooting again that Saturday, this is when it became a big issue. After recording (at best) 5 minutes of footage the camera would freeze, and stay frozen on the LCD until I removed the battery (off/on switch became useless to fix the issue). It would become responsive for a few seconds after this (generous) before returning to the same issue.

The following Sunday I was shooting photos for a venue. After taking several photos the issue returned and the camera became unusable, now accompanied by a repetitive clicking sound (almost like the shutter opening and closing repeatedly in burst mode) until I removed the battery.

As the camera was not functioning for much longer than a few seconds at a time I was unable to unload the firmware and roll back to 1.1.

I've had a look online for other instances of these issues but haven't found much which makes me think it was an isolated issue.

I'm really just more curious why the issue got progressively worse over the course of a few days rather than just happening all at once.


----------



## landon (Apr 1, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Someone told me that a v1.3.2 version was coming for the R5, but I haven't been able to confirm that.


To fix the log3 screen brightness issue?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Apr 1, 2021)

Tidy Media said:


> Sure thing!
> 
> It was an issue that compounded over the course of a few days.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the details. That sounds like quite an extreme failure. I wonder if the firmware was to blame or if it was a horrible coincidence? Hopefully people with the R6 don’t run into camera failures because of this bug. Fingers crossed..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2021)

I downloaded but have not updated my R5. I'm too busy right now, hopefully, its ok.


----------



## Httrn (Apr 1, 2021)

I was able to roll back from 1.3 to 1.2 on the r6 using the method found on this other forum. 






EOS R6 1.2.0 Downgrade / Rollback Tutorial (Alternate method)


EOS R6 1.2.0 Downgrade / Rollback Tutorial (Alternate method)



www.magiclantern.fm


----------



## NorthernNovice (Apr 1, 2021)

I should have waited. Oh well, I am not planning to shoot any video.


----------



## Twisterfiddler (Apr 1, 2021)

here in Switzerland, on Canon.ch swiss site, downloaded 1.3 yesterday for my R6, installed it. Works fine but haven't tried highframe rate with crop mode, and I don't have EF-S lenses anymore... so I'll just shoot highframe rate in fullframe for the time being. BTW today the swiss Canon.ch site is no more showing firmware 1.3 but is back to 1.2 again.


----------



## Berowne (Apr 1, 2021)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I downloaded but have not updated my R5. I'm too busy right now, hopefully, its ok.


So did I with the R6 Firmware. This is a lesson, never upgrade early ...


----------



## dwarven (Apr 1, 2021)

Berowne said:


> So did I with the R6 Firmware. This is a lesson, never upgrade early ...



A good general rule is that you shouldn't even install firmware as long as your device is working as you want it to.


----------



## gzroxas (Apr 1, 2021)

Wow! I just got my R6 yesterday, updated the firmware.
Thank god I didn’t use Crop mode with the high frame rates/resolution while testing, because I would have been absolutely pissed if the camera locked on me!!
I guess it’s better to wait a while to use it extensively


----------



## Bahrd (Apr 1, 2021)

dwarven said:


> A good general rule is that you shouldn't even install firmware as long as your device is working as you want it to.


I agree in principle. But I am always torn within when the update says: "security fix"...


----------



## Gazwas (Apr 1, 2021)

landon said:


> To fix the log3 screen brightness issue?


What is this?

I shot from 9am to 5:30pm yesterday on my R5 with FW 1.3 in stills and was pleasantly impressed (liked turning off rear LCD).


----------



## landon (Apr 1, 2021)

Gazwas said:


> What is this?
> 
> I shot from 9am to 5:30pm yesterday on my R5 with FW 1.3 in stills and was pleasantly impressed (liked turning off rear LCD).


A few people mentioned view assist gets blown out when switch to Clog3.


----------



## Njal (Apr 1, 2021)

Canon UK have got v1.3.1 firmware on their website.






EOS R6 - Canon UK


Download drivers, software, firmware and manuals for your Canon product and get access to online technical support resources and troubleshooting.




www.canon.co.uk


----------



## peters (Apr 1, 2021)

Bahrd said:


> I agree in principle. But I am always torn within when the update says: "security fix"...


I dont think there is that much of security risks involved in a camera ;-)


----------



## AlanF (Apr 1, 2021)

Njal said:


> Canon UK have got v1.3.1 firmware on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. R5 is still on 1.30, which augurs well.


----------



## Njal (Apr 1, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Thanks for the heads up. R5 is still on 1.30, which augurs well.


Agreed. I was checking on the R5 and thought I'd just have a look at the R6 as well.


----------



## todddominey (Apr 1, 2021)

Pretty serious internal QA failure. Canon has been talking / developing this 1.3 firmware for months, so they hardly rushed it.


----------



## yourboylloyd (Apr 1, 2021)

Httrn said:


> I was able to roll back from 1.3 to 1.2 on the r6 using the method found on this other forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I was just about to post this! Glad that it was useful. Although it looks like 1.3.1 is available, I'm still going to stick with 1.2 for the next couple of months.


----------



## Go Wild (Apr 1, 2021)

In the R5 no problems so far. Clog3 is great and 1080p 100fps is also great. Didn´t try low compression or Raw light in 8k but so far no problems just good things!  I don´t have that issue of blown out view assist.


----------



## armd (Apr 1, 2021)

I find all of this quite interesting given that the R5 and R6 were developed with similar components. No system is immune and Sony A1 users are struggling with the EVF blacking out in certain circumstances. My message to Canon is quit ignoring your users and focus (no pun intended) on providing meaningful updates to your still photographer customers including: 1) variable frame rate for ES in continuous mode, 2) increased programmability of buttons, 3) ZEBRAS for stills!


----------



## mavvy (Apr 1, 2021)

I think some days ago someone here wrote that the 1.3.0 changelog would be too good to be true and he would never believe it. Turned out to be true then.

Give them some time for more features I'd suggest.
I feel like since the release of the R5 and R6 they already did more for the new cameras in that short amount of time than for my 6D2 and 6D and 70D and 60D altogether.


----------



## MadisonMike (Apr 1, 2021)

I am always the quick updater on anything software related. I want the often new features so I jump on the firmware immediately. Luckily I do not have the R6 at this time and did not experience this. This is very surprising for Canon that such a serious issue presented itself so quickly. This will give me pause for any future updates. Good luck for those R6 users out there that did update.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 1, 2021)

miketcool said:


> Important lesson on why firmware updates should be held off for a week or so to find potential bugs.


Yep.

I find that with most things in life....it is best to not test the water with both feet.

I usually let others try things out before I do......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2021)

Canon had indicated it wanted to up the cadence of its firmware releases, perhaps even going monthly. Reality is hitting, and this update was supposed to see light a bunch of weeks ago. There were probably worse, more obvious bugs that they fire-drilled on, and this was missed. Fast cadence software development usually means accepting higher risk on testing, knowing you have a follow-on update a few weeks later. The firm I work for is as guilty of this as anyone. This usually - but not always - makes companies a bit more lax in initial testing, perhaps testing each individual new feature, but not necessarily comprehensively testing obscure combinations.


----------



## Tom W (Apr 1, 2021)

todddominey said:


> Pretty serious internal QA failure. Canon has been talking / developing this 1.3 firmware for months, so they hardly rushed it.


I wonder if part of the problem is how they're working with the plandemic - that is, a lot of people are working from home and communication suffers when people can't meet face to face. yeah, I know, they can call one another or use some sort of "FaceTime" program, but it's not the same. No "come over here and look at this" from across the room. 

I know it's made some things more difficult for our engineers, though a lot of them also prefer the solitude to allow them to actually work uninterrupted by meetings and such. Kind of a mixed bag.


----------



## MadisonMike (Apr 1, 2021)

I agree, there is something lost with all the remote work. You never see the facial expressions or body language of people to the discussed "ideas". I see more lost than gained.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 1, 2021)

MadisonMike said:


> I agree, there is something lost with all the remote work. You never see the facial expressions or body language of people to the discussed "ideas". I see more lost than gained.


I guess it depends.

I'm in IT for my "day job"...heavy server, application, coding and database work.

I've been working remote for 8+ years now, with numerous teammates spread all across the US. Most of us have never seen each other face to face ever....and rarely does anyone turn on the camera on Teams meetings.
(no one wants to see you in t-shirt and boxer shorts, or worse).

It's been no problem with massive projects whatsoever....and I mean massive systems moving between cloud and data centers, with 24/7 uptime requirements.

So, it can be done.

Heck, I was pretty busy past 3 years and aside from noticing people wearing masks, I'd not have noticed much was different with the pandemic...


So, it can be done easily. It will be interesting to see if managers can allow it to continue past the pandemic which does seem to be on the downhill side now a bit....because while some people miss the office, there are a LOT out there that like working from home most of the time if not all of the time.

I think it works better with more senior employees....but perhaps it does harm the younger, noobs to the company, where face time and in person politics and personality and making networking connections in those early years ARE important.

Those early years are the building blocks for job hopping and making more money over the coming years...etc.

It will be interesting to see.

C


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Apr 1, 2021)

todddominey said:


> Pretty serious internal QA failure. Canon has been talking / developing this 1.3 firmware for months, so they hardly rushed it.


As someone that has been a test Engineer for 25 years I can tell you for sure this escape happened in 1 of 3 ways

QA missed it\has no coverage for this use case in their test plans = QA Failure and there are testers writing manual test cases to cover this now.
Dev dropped a fix for an unrelated bug late in the release cycle and QA tested this fix and had no reason to think there would be a knock on in the effected code. = QA and Dev failure - QA needs to run a complete release check\sanity on each build. Dev needs to communicate possible regression impact.
Rogue check in = Dev Failure - A Dev needs to be put in the box of shame.
1. is the least common source of escapes in mature software as both QA and Dev are aware of the happy path as well as the "What happens if I do this" use cases.
2. is sadly the area we get killed by the most, this is often compounded by management demanding the feature(s) are released faster and are shocked when its DOA...
3. Normally does not happen with the same Dev more then twice and as long as code freeze is being managed correctly will never happen.

The stuff we had to hot fix at EA would blow your mind, I once had to fly from Vancouver to Glasgow to deliver Gold Master builds of FIFA... Good times

Oh and I should add that I have been working from home in my current role for over a 1 year and in a lot of ways it has made us a better team, I still go into the office to deal with hardware from time to time but for the most part where we work does not really matter.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 1, 2021)

OH heck...I forgot what I originally came to post.

After reading this, I'm wondering if it *is time for me to do a firmware update on my early model Canon 5D3*?

It has never had a firmware update. I wonder if I"m missing anything there?

cayenne


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Apr 1, 2021)

cayenne said:


> (no one wants to see you in t-shirt and boxer shorts, or worse).


Guilty


----------



## miketcool (Apr 1, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Yep.
> 
> I find that with most things in life....it is best to not test the water with both feet.
> 
> I usually let others try things out before I do......


Now if it’s not mission critical to my business, I don’t mind taking the leap. Right now I’m running a dozen beta or pre-release software builds on my Mac Mini M1 instead of waiting for ARM comparability. I have a backup machine and everything lives in the cloud. Sometimes you can benefit if you’re prepared. The EOS R unexpectedly became more useful than my 5Dmk4 when I ordered it from the launch.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Apr 2, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Canon had indicated it wanted to up the cadence of its firmware releases, perhaps even going monthly. Reality is hitting, and this update was supposed to see light a bunch of weeks ago. There were probably worse, more obvious bugs that they fire-drilled on, and this was missed. Fast cadence software development usually means accepting higher risk on testing, knowing you have a follow-on update a few weeks later. The firm I work for is as guilty of this as anyone. This usually - but not always - makes companies a bit more lax in initial testing, perhaps testing each individual new feature, but not necessarily comprehensively testing obscure combinations.


I always lose this fight but I argue that the more frequent the release cycle the better.
I find that the longer the release cycle is the greater the reluctance to leave things out and the more pressure there is to rush things in.
With short release cycles, most things can wait until the next and there is rarely a need to rush anything.
Emergency releases like R6 Firmware 1.3.1 do not follow release cycles and can be pushed anytime.
Everything else can wait until it is good and ready.


----------

